# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Pebby, smart collar and ball system, Sybo Tech Singapore, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Sybo Tech Singapore

"Pebby: The Most Advanced Smart Ball! Play Anytime, Anywhere." on Kickstarter

"Pebby: World's Most Advanced Smart Ball for Pets!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Pebby, World's Most Advanced Robotic Pet Sitter

Published on Mar 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Pebby adds play to pet monitoring

Published on Mar 8, 2017




> Pebby is a smartphone-controlled mechanized ball keeps pets active and in good spirits, letting owners remotely draw their companions from one room to the next. Pet owners can use two way audio and an integrated camera to build bonds with their furry friends from anywhere in the world.


"Pebby makes long-distance pet relationships more fun"

by John Mannes 
March 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Pebby research & design facility

Published on Apr 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Pebby x Indiegogo: the world's most advanced robotic pet sitter

Published on Aug 22, 2017




> Do you worry about your pet when you leave for the day? We've created the Pebby smart ball so you can keep the fun going for you and your furry companion whenever and wherever you are. Paired with the PebbyCollar smart collar, you can track vital information about your pet's activity and health from your smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Get Pebby: The world's most advanced robotic pet sitter

Published on Oct 19, 2017

----------

